# A Growing Threat How deer breeding could put public trust wildlife at risk



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Tuesday, December 18, 2012 

A Growing Threat How deer breeding could put public trust wildlife at risk 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/a-growing-threat-how-deer-breeding.html




kind regards,
terry


----------



## da Appleknocker (Jan 26, 2009)

Terry, can CWD be transmitted by deer semen? And, are deer breeding facilities currently required to be double fenced to prohibit nose to nose contact by free-range animals? Thanks. Curtis da Appleknocker


----------



## da Appleknocker (Jan 26, 2009)

Terry, one more question. Was the moratorium on new wildlife hunting and/or breeding facilities (especially cervids) lifted? If yes, how long ago? Thanks


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

da Appleknocker said:


> Terry, can CWD be transmitted by deer semen? And, are deer breeding facilities currently required to be double fenced to prohibit nose to nose contact by free-range animals? Thanks. Curtis da Appleknocker




hello Curtis,



AS far as double fencing or single fencing and regulations there from, its still a state by state issue, as far as I know. most states only have a single fence, with a height of only 8 foot. 


> There were 26 reported escape incidents so far this year, this amounted to 20 actual confirmed escape incidents because 3 were previously reported, 2 were confirmed as wild deer, and 1 incident was not confirmed. 


Wisconsin Conservation Congress CWD Committee Notes recorded by Secretary- Tony Grabski, Iowa County Delegate From the meeting at Mead Wildlife Area Visitor Center Milladore, WI Saturday, August 7, 2010, 9:30 AM 

C. & D. Captive Cervid and Law Enforcement Update (11:10 AM)- Warden Pete Dunn gave the captive cervid farm update. There were 26 reported escape incidents so far this year, this amounted to 20 actual confirmed escape incidents because 3 were previously reported, 2 were confirmed as wild deer, and 1 incident was not confirmed. Approximately 30% of these escapes were caused by gates being left open and the other 70% resulted from bad fencing or fence related issues. The 20 actual confirmed escape incidents amounted to 77 total animals. 50 of the escaped animals were recovered or killed and 27 were not recovered and remain unaccounted for. Last year the CWD Committee passed a resolution to require double gates, but this has not gone into effect yet. Questions were raised by the committee about double fencing requirements? Pete responded that double fencing has not been practical or accepted by the industry. The DNR has the authority to do fence inspections. ?If a fence fails to pass the inspection the fencing certificate can be revoked and the farmer can be issued a citation. This year three citations and one warning have been issued for escapes. 


http://dnr.wi.gov/org/nrboard/congress/minutes/2010/cwd_committee_2010.pdf 




SEMEN AND TSE INFECTIVITY 



with BSE, for a long time, they thought semen infectivity with TSE prion was a long shot, but never would rule it completely out, and still dont. 


now, as science and testing techniques there from are evolving and becoming more sensitive, the TSE prion infectivity has been detected from Scrapie infected sheep. this could be a strain specific phenomenon, and then, may be not ? 


I would never say never. 


IF semen from CWD infected cervidae does and can be proven to contain infectivity with the prion agent (remember, there is more than one strain of CWD), then those straw bred BC straws filled with semen and sold for high dollar, well, the price of poker there will drop for sure $ 







USDA




Chronic Wasting Disease

Program Standards

July 2012




At this time there is no scientific evidence that germplasm (embryos or semen) may transmit CWD. However, there is no scientific evidence that embryos or semen from positive animals do not serve as a route of transmission for CWD. Because of the lack of scientific information on transmission potential, APHIS recommends that germplasm from known CWD-positive animals should not be used. If more definitive evidence of the role of embryos or semen in the transmission of CWD should become available, this guidance will be changed.



http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_diseases/cwd/downloads/cwd_program_standards.pdf









Saturday, February 11, 2012

PrPSc Detection and Infectivity in Semen from Scrapie-Infected Sheep 

http://transmissiblespongiformencep...12/02/prpsc-detection-and-infectivity-in.html 




Envt.18: Mother to Offspring Transmission of Chronic Wasting Disease 

Candace K. Mathiason, Amy Nalls, Kelly Anderson, Jeanette Hayes-Klug, Jenny G. Powers, Nicholas J. Haley and Edward A. Hoover 


Colorado State University; Fort Collins, CO USAPresenting author; Email: [email protected] 


We have developed a new cervid model in small Asian muntjac deer (Muntiacus reevesi) to study potential modes of vertical transmission of chronic wasting disease (CWD) from mother to offspring. Eight of eight (8/8) muntjac doe orally infected with CWD tested PrPCWD lymphoid positive by four months post infection. Ten fawns were born to these CWD-infected doe four of the fawns were viable, five were non-viable and one was a first trimester fetus harvested from a CWD-infected doe euthanized at end-stage disease. The viable fawns have been monitored for CWD infection by immunohistochemistry and sPMCA performed on serial tonsil and rectal lymphoid tissue biopsies. PrPCWD has been detected in one fawn by IHC as early as 40 days of age. Moreover, sPMCA performed on rectal lymphoid tissue has yielded positive results on another fawn at ten days of age. In addition, sPMCA assays have demonstrated amplifiable prions in fetal placental or spleen tissue of three non-viable fawns and mammary tissue of the dams. 


Additional pregnancy related fluids and tissues from the doe as well as tissue from the nonviable fawns are currently being probed for the presence of CWD. In summary, we have employed the muntjac deer model, to demonstrate for the first time the transmission of CWD from mother to offspring. These studies provide the foundation to investigate the mechanisms and pathways of maternal prion transfer. 



PPo3-18: 

A Possible Case of Maternal Transmission of the BSE Agent within Captive Cheetah Affected with Feline Spongiform Encephalopathy 

Anna Bencsik, Sabine Debeer, Thierry Petit and Thierry Baron 

Afssa; Unité ATNC; Lyon, France; Zoo de la Palmyre; Les Mathes, France 

Key words: BSE, FSE, vertical transmission 

Introduction. Feline spongiform encephalopathy (FSE) is considered to be related to bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE). It has been reported in domestic cats as well as in captive wild cats including cheetahs, first in the United Kingdom (UK) and then in other European countries. In France, several cases were described in cheetahs either imported from UK or born in France. Here we report details of two other FSE cases in captive cheetah. These cases are of particular interest since the 2nd case of FSE in a cheetah born in France, appears most likely due to maternal transmission.1 

Results. Complete PrPd study showed the close likeness between the two cheetah cases. The TgOvPrP4 mouse brains infected with cattle BSE and cheetah FSE revealed similar vacuolar lesion profiles, PrPd brain mapping with occurrence of typical florid plaques. 

Materials and Methods. Using immunohistochemistry (IHC), pathological form of PrP(PrPd) was analyzed in the brains and peripheral organs of these two cheetahs. Transmission studies to the TgOvPrP4 mouse line were also performed, for comparison with the transmission of cattle BSE. Lesion profiles of the infected transgenic mice were analyzed as well as type and brain distribution of PrPd. 

Conclusion. Collectively, these data indicate that both FSE cases harbor the same strain of agent as the cattle BSE agent. Because this is most probably a case of maternal transmission of the disease, this new observation may have some impact on our knowledge of vertical transmission of BSE agent-linked TSEs such as in human variant Creutzfeldt Jakob disease. 

References

1. Bencsik et al. PLoS One 2009; 4:6929. 




PPo3-40: Mother to Offspring Transmission of Chronic Wasting Disease 


Candace K. Mathiason, Amy V. Nalls, Kelly Anderson, Jeanette Hayes-Klug, Nicholas Haley and Edward A. Hoover 

Colorado State University, Department of Microbiology, Immunology and Pathology, Fort Collins, CO USA 

Key words: Chronic wasting disease, vertical transmission, muntjac deer

We have developed a new cervid model in small Asian muntjac deer (Muntiacus reevesi) to study potential modes of vertical transmission of chronic wasting disease (CWD) from mother to offspring. Eight of eight (8/8) muntjac doe orally infected with CWD tested PrPCWD lymphoid positive by 4 months post infection. Six fawns were born to these CWD-infected doe. Six fawns were born to 6 CWD-infected doe; 4 of the fawns were non-viable. The viable fawns have been monitored for CWD infection by immunohistochemistry and sPMCA performed on serial tonsil and rectal lymphoid tissue biopsies. PrPCWD has been detected in one fawn as early as 40 days of age. Moreover, sPMCA performed on rectal lymphoid tissue has yield positive results on another fawn at 10 days of age. In addition, sPMCA assays have also demonstrated amplifiable prions in maternal placental (caruncule) and mammary tissue of the dam. 

Additional pregnancy related fluids and tissues from the doe as well as tissue from the nonviable fawns are currently being probed for the presence of CWD. In summary, we have employed the muntjac deer model, to demonstrate for the first time the transmission of CWD from mother to offspring. These studies provide the foundation to investigate the mechanisms and pathways of maternal prion transfer. 


PRION 2011 


landesbioscience.com 



International Prion Congress: From agent to disease September 811, 2010 Salzburg, Austria 



some old data you might find interest in... 



PITUITARY EXTRACT

This was used to help cows super ovulate. This tissue was considered to be of greatest risk of containing BSE and consequently transmitting the disease...

http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/06/08011001.pdf 



NON-LICENSED HUMAN TISSUE DEVICES WERE NOT COMMERCIALLY AVAILABLE

snip...

I was quite prepared to believe in unofficial pituitary hormones, also in the 1970's, whether as described by Dr. Little, or in other circumstances, for animal use.

snip...

The fact that there were jars of pituitaries (or extract) around on shelves is attested by the still potent 1943 pituitaries, described in Stockell Hartree et al. (J/RF/17/291) which had come from the lab. at Mill Hill. Having taken the trouble to collect them, they were not lightly thrown out...

http://collections.europarchive.org...p://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/ws/s467bx.pdf 



B.S.E. and Veterinary Medicines

Thank you very much indeed for your letter of the 26th of January outlining to me the various steps that are proposing to take in order to reduce the risk from B.S.E. in veterinary medicines. It is, as you say, and extremely difficult problem. ....

http://web.archive.org/web/20030526124448/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1989/01/30008001.pdf 



Draft cover letter to product licence holders (considered by Human and Vet Medicines including deer) 

http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1989/02/22008001.pdf 


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1989/02/22011001.pdf 


(It was noted with concern that hormone extracts could be manufactured by a veterinary surgeon for administration to animals under his care without any Medicines Act Control.)

PITUITARY EXTRACT

This was used to help cows super ovulate. This tissue was considered to be of greatest risk of containing BSE and consequently transmitting the disease.

BEEF BRAIN AND BRAIN INFUSION BROTHS

Considered to be of great risk.

http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/06/08011001.pdf 



COMMERCIAL IN CONFIDENCE

MEDICINES ACT - VETERINARY PRODUCTS COMMITTEE

5 BLANK PAGES. ...TSS

7. Any Other Business

http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/06/07010001.pdf 



TWA LITTLE STATEMENT 331

8 June 1988 Internal CVL meeting to discuss the implications of BSE to Biologicals Products containing bovine extracted material (Annex 6). (YB 88/06.08/11.1-11.2) Following a detailed review of situation the following recommendations were made:

1. Specific concern over use of pituitary gland products by veterinary surgeons and companies. Paper to be produced for Tolworth (Veterinary Medicines Division).

2. Urgent review of all products both immunological and pharmaceutical for possible inclusion of ingredients of bovine origin.

3. Draft guidelines to be presented in full to the National Office of Animal Health (NOAH), the trade body representing the Veterinary Medicines part of the pharmaceutical industry, at next meeting on 11 July 1988

http://collections.europarchive.org...ttp://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/ws/s331.pdf 



TWA LITTLE minute

2. We have identified one problem over where we are unable to act and this is the use of gonadotrophins in embryo transfer work. Some veterinary surgeons are quite legally using this exemption from the Medicines Act contained in Section 9(2) to prepare gonadotrophins from pituitary glands from various species, including cattle. These hormones are used to stimulate superovulation in donor cows. 


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/06/10001001.pdf 


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/06/13010001.pdf 


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/06/14006001.pdf 



COMMERCIAL IN CONFIDENCE

3.2 Minute 5.3 - 5.4 Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy

It was reported that some replies had been received from Companies using pituitary glands in their products. Copies of the BSE document had also been sent to DHSS and NIBSC.

and then another 3 + pages of blank space. ...TSS 

http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/09/06005001.pdf 



COMMERCIAL IN CONFIDENCE

BSE - CURRENT POSITION WITH VETERINARY LICENCED PRODUCTS (MA.1968)

There are three areas of particular concern, vaccines (including emergency vaccines), pharmaceuticals which are covered by MA licences and unlicenses hormonal products produced under exemptions claimed under (Section 9(2) Medicines Act).

1) Vaccines

http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/10/06005001.pdf 



NOT FOR PUBLICATION 

another 6 pages of blank space. ...TSS 


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/11/01012001.pdf 


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/11/04003001.pdf 


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/04/00007001.pdf 



COMMERCIAL IN CONFIDENCE 

http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/07/00007001.pdf 



COMMERCIAL IN CONFIDENCE

Medicines Act - Veterinary Products Committee

http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/09/00004001.pdf 



COMMERCIAL IN CONFIDENCE

http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/10/00003001.pdf 



MANAGEMENT IN CONFIDENCE

CERTIFIED BSE-FREE HERDS FOR SOURCE OF MATERIAL FOR BIOLOGICAL PRODUCTS

http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1989/01/04001001.pdf 



Tuesday, February 8, 2011

U.S.A. 50 STATE BSE MAD COW CONFERENCE CALL Jan. 9, 2001

http://tseac.blogspot.com/2011/02/usa-50-state-bse-mad-cow-conference.html 



The Bucks Stop Here 

When deer breeder Billy Powell was nabbed for smuggling more than forty whitetails onto his East Texas farm, his case was hailed as the highest-dollar crime of its kind in history. But was he just a casualty of our ever-rabid hunting culture?

by Lee Hancock 

January 2012 

Powell was cornered. He surrendered 1,300 straws of semen, worth nearly $1 million, as well as a roomful of antlers and mounted deer heads. In June 2011 he pleaded guilty to smuggling more than $800,000 worth of deer from Indiana, Illinois, and Ohio and lying about it to investigators. (In exchange, prosecutors agreed to let his grandson plead guilty to misdemeanors.) Texas Deer Association officials booted Powell from their membership, telling reporters that news stories about deerzillas ignored their industrys contributions. We know how to improve our deer to keep Texas a destination state, so that people want to come and shoot a trophy in the pasture, not a freak in a pen with a rocking chair on its head, said Kinsel. 

http://m.texasmonthly.com/id/16142/Outdoors/#part2 




kind regards,
terry


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

da Appleknocker said:


> Terry, one more question. Was the moratorium on new wildlife hunting and/or breeding facilities (especially cervids) lifted? If yes, how long ago? Thanks




it would be nice to know the total number of captive facilities (POC) in 2011-2012 in Michigan. maybe someone has more updated information, i might have missed it here, anyway here is what i have ;




On, April 27, 2002 a moratorium was placed that bans the importation of cervids into Michigan. In 2011 guidelines were developed to allow exemptions to the moratorium on a case by case basis. A copy of importation exemption requirements is listed in the Appendix B. 

see Appendix B page 28 ; 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/e...ngencyPlan_2012Update_FinalDraft_391020_7.pdf 




The CWD Surveillance Plan requires that privately owned cervid (POC) facilities must submit for testing all death losses due to disease or injury of deer over 12 months of age and 25 percent of any culled or slaughtered animals over 12 months of age. The Voluntary Certification Program additionally requires all death losses of animals over 12 months of age be submitted for testing, annual inventories be submitted to the department, and six years of surveillance must be completed to obtain CWD certified

status. That status allows the facility to move animals more easily because of their lower rate of risk. Once achieved, they do need to maintain surveillance to remain enrolled in the plan. There currently are 403 POCs in the state and over 90 percent are in compliance with the CWD Surveillance Program. 

snip... 

On April 27, 2002, a moratorium was placed that bans importation of cervids into Michigan, which was in response to the outbreak of CWD in Wisconsin. In 2011, guidelines were developed in conjunction with MDNR to allow exemptions to the moratorium on a case-by-case basis. Those requests are examined jointly by MDARD and MDNR and approval from both agencies is required prior to allowing any importation. To date, eight requests have been approved and several requests have been denied. 



Michigan Commission of Agriculture and Rural Development Meeting Minutes July 17, 2012 Approved August 8, 2012 Page 12 



http://www.michigan.gov/documents/mdard/July_17_2012_MINUTES_APPROVED_394712_7.pdf 



see page 91 ; 


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d..._on_Wildlife_and_Fisheries_final_389761_7.pdf 




Renewal Registration and Business Plan Application (PDF) 


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/RENEWAL_POC_Application_192274_7.pdf 



http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370-165414--,00.html 



http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12150_24910-199844--,00.html 




there has been a huge rush the past few years to have the game farm captive shooting pen industry turned over to the usda, due to its lax oversight. 



Wednesday, March 21, 2012

MICHIGAN SENATE BILL 27 TURNS OVER GAME FARMS and CWD RISK FACTORS THERE FROM, TO DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE $ 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/michigan-senate-bill-27-turns-over-game.html Tuesday, December 18, 2012 




A Growing Threat How deer breeding could put public trust wildlife at risk 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/a-growing-threat-how-deer-breeding.html 




Friday, August 31, 2012 

COMMITTEE ON CAPTIVE WILDLIFE AND ALTERNATIVE LIVESTOCK and CWD 2009-2012 a review 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/08/committee-on-captive-wildlife-and.html 



Tuesday, June 05, 2012 

Captive Deer Breeding Legislation Overwhelmingly Defeated During 2012 Legislative Session 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/captive-deer-breeding-legislation.html 



There is a current moratorium on the importation of captive cervids (deer, elk and moose). 



http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Pages_33to48_2012_HTDigest_394826_7.pdf 



https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/NRC_Minutes_November_2010_340467_7.pdf 



see moratorium 



http://www.michigan.gov/documents/e...ngencyPlan_2012Update_FinalDraft_391020_7.pdf 



http://www.michigan.gov/documents/e...ngencyPlan_2012Update_FinalDraft_391020_7.pdf 



http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/CWD_Baiting_and_Feeding_Regs_-_WCO_13_392459_7.pdf 



Michigan Department of Natural Resources - Wildlife Division PRIVATELY OWNED CERVIDAE FACILITY INITIAL (NEW) REGISTRATION APPLICATION AND BUSINESS PLAN INSTRUCTIONS 





http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/NEW_POC_Application_192272_7.pdf 



http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370-165414--,00.html 




see old thread here and map on these captive shooting pens Michigan ;


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251376 



3. The task force is concerned about compliance and enforcement activities in the current CWD plans and actions. While the actions and responsibilities outlined in P.A. 190 are comprehensive, the task force strongly believes that compliance must be improved and strengthened. The task force recommends that an immediate audit of Michigans captive cervid industry be conducted, not to be punitive, but to find any flaws or weaknesses in the current system that might lead to the entrance of CWD into Michigans captive and wild cervid herds. Legislative acts P.A. 190, along with P.A. 466, provide a framework for enforcement requirements; however, the implementation and execution of these requirements

13

need immediate review and attention. The task force is especially concerned about: potential escapes from captive facilities; secure borders to prevent escapes; the limited diagnostic testing that is taking place; the integrity of records; potential illegal movements of animals; the need for permanent and unique animal identification; and issues of carcass disposal and captive facility inspection. An audit is needed to provide a more complete understanding of the captive cervid industry and to provide the basis for assigning agency responsibilities for law enforcement and the development and management of the database and record-keeping system. 


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/emergingdiseases/CWDTaskForceFinalReport_382672_7.pdf 




Tuesday, November 13, 2012 

North Carolina commission sets up task force on deer farming 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/11/north-carolina-commission-sets-up-task.html 





kind regards,
terry


----------



## da Appleknocker (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you terry, this should keep me busy reading for a while.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Great article. Its good to see others that understand the PTD and its relation to game management by "sound science." Unfortunately "social management" is the new buzz in game and fish management in Michigan, used by the special interests and preservationists to get their philosophical ideology pushed. Thanks for posting.


----------

